# Health News 14th April 2010



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2010)

*Hannah raises a cup to help fellow diabetes sufferers *
A SCHOOLGIRL who suffers from Type 1 diabetes is hosting a coffee morning to raise money for Diabetes UK. Hannah Shepherd (13) is holding a Care for a Cuppa coffee morning at her Wisbech home on May 1 and has invited friends and family to come along and help her raise money. Last year she raised more than ?600 through fundraising events. Diabetes UK mentioned. Care for a Cuppa mentioned.

http://www.fenlandcitizen.co.uk/news/Hannah-raises-a-cup-to.6222360.jp 


*Teenager Seeks Sponsorship for 24-hour Skateboard Challenge*

A TEENAGER from Burnham-on-Sea is looking for people to sponsor him and raise vital funds for Diabetes UK. Ryan Champion, 16, has set himself the challenge to skateboard for 24 hours on Saturday April 24, to raise funds for the leading charity. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.westonsupermarepeople.co...hallenege/article-2008170-detail/article.html

*Polegate Mayor backs fight against diabetes *
THE MAYOR of Polegate has given his full support to finding a cure and better treatment for people suffering from diabetes. Cllr Steve Barber chose Diabetes UK as his chosen charity for 2009 to 2010 and presented a cheque for ?273.78 to the charity's representative Penny January at the town council offices on Tuesday, April 13. Penny January quoted.

http://www.sussexexpress.co.uk/newsmain/Polegate-Mayor-backs-fight-against.6223546.jp

*Parents' peril over fat kids *
THOUSANDS of overweight children could die before their parents, top doctors warned last night. Their alert follows a huge rise in "avoidable conditions" stemming from obesity - like heart problems and diabetes.They said such cases could lead to a generation of kids dying before their mums and dads.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/health/health/2931250/Parents-peril-over-fat-kids.html

*Swine flu: vaccine 'did not trigger potentially deadly neurological condition'*
Fears that the swine flu vaccine would trigger a potentially deadly neurological condition were unfounded, according to a new study. Cases of the rare disease, Guillain-Barr? syndrome (GBS), did not increase after the jab was introduced, figures show. The syndrome is caused by the body's own defences attacking the nervous system.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/s...otentially-deadly-neurological-condition.html

*Diet high in white bread and pasta 'can double chance of heart disease' *
Eating a diet high in white bread and pasta can more than double the chances of developing heart disease, a new study shows. Foods which raise blood sugar levels quickly were linked to an increased risk of the potentially deadly condition. However, only women appear to be affected.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...pasta-can-double-chance-of-heart-disease.html


----------

